# What to do with used SawGrass Ink Carts



## maryellen1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

Over the last few years I have accumulated many empty sub cartridges. Any suggestions on what to do with them? Is there any value to them. 

Here is what I have...
17 - 220 ml cartridges (all colors, all empty)
1 - 110 ml ArTanium Yellow (mostly full)
4 - 110 ml Chromablast (empty)
2 - 110 ml Sublijet (empty)
1 - 220 ml Cyan Artanium (still in wrapper, expired)
1 - 220 ml Black Artanium (Mostly full, expired 1/24/10)

Any help would be appreciated. I hate to throw away if there are other avenues. 
Thanks, Mary Ellen


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

When we were in the desktop world I did the same thing and thought I was the only one whacky enough to keep them. As soon as we went to wide format and I did the math on the difference of what we paid in ink using cartridges versus what we paid per liter in wide format. After that exercise I got sick to my stomach on how much money we flushed down the toilet into Sawgrasses greedy hands and tossed them so there would not be a reminder.

I will send you a PM withe the cost for the same amount of ink for wide format so you can see what I mean.


----------



## RaptorRay (Oct 6, 2009)

I am not sure but I think Sawgrass started a recycle program. Ask your supplier for information.

Ray


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

Conde has a recycle program I dont know the specifics if you have to be a client or not but I believe you get credit on account.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

With patience and a syringe, you can refill them, and/or you could try sticking them on Ebay.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We do indeed have a recycling program.
I think we credit you $5 per cart.
Call and speak to one of our reps.


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

pisquee said:


> With patience and a syringe, you can refill them, and/or you could try sticking them on Ebay.


I'd be interested in hearing more about this or perhaps a tutorial. It almost makes me just get rid of sublimation altogether someitmes due to failure rates and ink costs.

I wish someone would finally defeat Sawgrass


----------

